# The Rodmakers Shoppe



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

Just went out to the Rodmaker's shoppe and after a bit of talking to the great group of guys out there I am now sure I'll be spending a bunch more on some gear for river fishing for the steelies.....none of my rods are even close to the lengths they were talking about.....
I bought a bunch of spoons since I'm not too familiar with fishing them and I got a few jars of Spawn sacs in hopes that the beginning of next week or after wednesdays rain next week it'll get the steelhead moving in.....

What do you guys take with you to make sure you got all the gear and not anything that is unneeded? 
Im trying to get a little over the shoulder bag together....I bought a field and stream tackle bag that has a few trays and some pockets and want only what i will use for steelies. 
Is there a place online to show the essentials of it all so Im not carting around 3 or 4 miles of river with more gear than the troops in Iraq were carrying?


----------



## yonderfishin (Apr 9, 2006)

The ol' pro's should have more information , but a fly fishing vest or fanny pack should hold about everything you need most of the time. I am just learning all this myself but I have just about all the basics gathered up already..... mostly jigs , hooks , floats, and weights , extra line for leaders. When Erie outfitters gets some eggs in I will get some of those , and it should all fit in my fanny pack and jacket pockets. If you are gonna spend a lot of time on your feet then its best to travel as light as possible.


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

I've used a vest for years and years but I may pick this little pack up for this season

http://www.orvis.com/store/product....d=758&group_id=781&cat_id=5093&subcat_id=6670

It's on sale cheap ($39)....and Orvis is good quality


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I started using a chest pack a couple years ago when I added a noodle rod to my steelhead gear. Works great for this method (spinning ) of fishing but I feel it is too limited in capacityfor fly fishing.


----------



## Get Fish (Mar 16, 2008)

coot, i have been thinking about using a sling bag this year. that looks like a nice pack. i think i might buy this one.


----------



## xxpinballxx (Jul 18, 2010)

I found a field and stream bag today that has 4 small trays and a couple little pockets that will be good to go over my shoulder....(Around my neck like a messenger bag) should be light enough to cart around for the afternoon. 
there is also a place I found that had a leather fanny pack type of bag that is nice but 119.00 is too much for a bag!


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

Get Fish said:


> coot, i have been thinking about using a sling bag this year. that looks like a nice pack. i think i might buy this one.


I echo what Shortdrift said....a sling pack is good for spinning....but a vest or bigger pack is need for fly stuff


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I have a vest full of stuff and a backpack because you never know...LOL I know it may be overkill but if I need something I will have it..plus I like to bring snacks and water in case I decide to stay out longer than planned


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

this is the one I have.










But you can select from any other options here...

http://www.fishpondusa.com/fishpondproducts.cfm

These packs are pricey, but man are they quality. I won't need another pack in a long long time. I can carry everything I need, including my DSLR camera and Sony Camcorder, lunch, etc...

-KSU


----------



## Coot (Jan 27, 2006)

KSUFLASH said:


> this is the one I have.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can't go wrong with Fishpond, Simms or Orvis.

You only pay for quality once....and it lasts forever


----------



## Fishermon (Jan 31, 2009)

Coot said:


> I've used a vest for years and years but I may pick this little pack up for this season
> 
> http://www.orvis.com/store/product....d=758&group_id=781&cat_id=5093&subcat_id=6670
> 
> It's on sale cheap ($39)....and Orvis is good quality


My buddy has that sling pack and he likes it a lot.


----------

